

Grove, Ellison, Andreessen, etc. speak out on Steve Jobs  - adamhowell
http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2009/technology/0911/gallery.steve_jobs_testimonials.fortune/index.html

======
blasdel
Larry Ellison, uber-consumerist: _I remember when Steve was my neighbor in
Woodside, Calif., and he had no furniture. It struck me that there wasn't
furniture good enough for Steve in the world. He'd rather have nothing if he
couldn't have perfection._

